# How to remove sand?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to go bare bottom but my tank already has sand. Anyone know the best way i can accomplish this? Should i remove little by little or all at once? Whats the best way to dispose of aragonite?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you can just siphon it all out, once you are almost out of water. Pour some of the water in the bucket back and repeat.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Last time I did this I lowered the water level and used a dust pan to scoop most of it out then siphoned the rest out 

Takes some time but it worked out


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Do a little bit at a time while doing water changes, siphon sand up here and there and repeat. Im in the process of this right now.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're trying to keep the tank running, and not loose any livestock while removing the sand, then do it as part of the water changes as Joe noted. Don't disturb the sand too much just siphon it out. Don't put the dirty water back in the tank with of your livestock, just add new fresh water just like your doing a water change.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Crayon said:


> Don't put the dirty water back in the tank with of your livestock, just add new fresh water just like your doing a water change.


This - 100%

Disturbing an established sand bed (whether fresh- or saltwater) will release all kinds of nasty toxins into the water column. ~Most~ will be removed as you siphon (replacing with new water will dilute the rest).

Please don't add any of the 'dirty' water back into your tank - it will be extremely hazardous to your livestock.

In addition, ideally performing this gradually over a couple of scheduled water changes over the course of a month or so (rather than "all at once") will reduce the chances of initiating a full-on cycle of your tank, just pay close attention to your parameters as you go.

As for getting rid of it? Advertise it! Whether free, or for nominal cost&#8230; ~someone~ will want it!


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

Sand is a perfect base for an aquarium, but it also accumulates a lot of litter and needs regular cleaning. To remove sand from your aquarium, you should use an aquarium gravel vacuum. Begin by sucking at the other end of the vacuum so that the sand is sucked in by the vacuum, and the sand and water will sink to the bottom of the bucket.If the suction clogs too fast, you can simply remove the vacuum and put all the sand and water inside the bucket and start over. During suction, I recommend adding more water to the tank to ensure smooth suction. Finally, you can use a glass dish to remove any remaining sand in the aquarium to finish the process.


----------



## Serkcel (Dec 19, 2019)

You can always use a shop vac 
You get a water change a no more sand


----------

